# Nhboy is a spambot.....



## Bird Dog

https://blog.vanillaforums.com/help/9-ways-to-eliminate-spam-in-your-community-forum/

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forum_spam
https://wiki.scratch.mit.edu/wiki/Spambots


----------



## barsook8

While I almost never agree with nhboy I have no problem with him/her posting because I find that our views are different. That's, after all, what the 1A is all about. But I do have a problem with a poster/poser who does nothing but act as a (purposefully in your face, often rude, and usually disrespectful) newsfeed aggregator. Other folks do the "aggregator thing," but at least they add commentary (at least from time to time). nhboy never does and as such adds nothing to this forum (unless eye poking counts as a legitimate contribution). I already use feedly and some other RSS vacuum cleaners; I don't need an unsolicited one here. So my view is this: if nhboy wants to post, then (s)he should add some value beyond simply juvenile, Jerky Boy eye poking. (I'd be curious if there are forum "rules" that address this.)


----------



## vraiblonde

From the Wiki link:



> Forum spam consists of posts on Internet forums that contains related or unrelated advertisements, links to malicious websites, trolling and abusive or otherwise unwanted information.



Posting news or op-eds that you don't agree with is not spam.  Just because he doesn't comment on it doesn't make it spam, not to mention that other people comment on it so it still serves the purpose of a discussion forum.


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> From the Wiki link:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting news or op-eds that you don't agree with is not spam.  Just because he doesn't comment on it doesn't make it spam, not to mention that other people comment on it so it still serves the purpose of a discussion forum.



Ok, he's not a spambot.
He's just a bot, not human. Computer generated posts. You've been hacked.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> Ok, he's not a spambot.
> He's just a bot, not human. Computer generated posts. You've been hacked.



Well, his programmers paid for him to be Premo, so I don't know what to tell you.

Do you really think he's a seedbot?  I mean, really?  I know you must see all kinds of leftyprog stuff in other places, so how can it be a stretch that NHB is merely posting the stuff he sees and wants to share?


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> Well, his programmers paid for him to be Premo, so I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> Do you really think he's a seedbot?  I mean, really?  I know you must see all kinds of leftyprog stuff in other places, so how can it be a stretch that NHB is merely posting the stuff he sees and wants to share?



Only one other has one just like the boy...constant posting from the same sources he uses and never a response. He obviously checks in every one in awhile and post some stupid remark, but never debate. 
Check the link in the other thread, then google making money posting on Forums. Pretty well nails him.
https://onemorecupof-coffee.com/can-you-really-get-paid-to-post-links/amp/
Even the other lefty's come on and engage their drivel....he just wastes bandwidth....but he does generate clicks for you, so?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> Only one other has one just like the boy...constant posting from the same sources he uses and never a response. He obviously checks in every one in awhile and post some stupid remark, but never debate.
> Check the link in the other thread, then google making money posting on Forums. Pretty well nails him.
> https://onemorecupof-coffee.com/can-you-really-get-paid-to-post-links/amp/
> Even the other lefty's come on and engage their drivel....he just wastes bandwidth....but he does generate clicks for you, so?



Good grief.

My final response to you on this issue is that if you don't want to ever see opinions that you disagree with, go find an echo chamber forum.  God knows there are a bunch out there.  On here, we allow discussion, debate, and sources from both sides.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief.
> 
> My final response to you on this issue is that if you don't want to ever see opinions that you disagree with, go find an echo chamber forum.  God knows there are a bunch out there.  On here, we allow discussion, debate, and sources from both sides.



Are you sure about that? TJ and KR seem to think they are all alone and never get to speak their minds.


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> Good grief.
> 
> My final response to you on this issue is that if you don't want to ever see opinions that you disagree with, go find an echo chamber forum.  God knows there are a bunch out there.  On here, we allow discussion, debate, and sources from both sides.


My point is not the issues, I love the the debate, but when you answer the boys posts you are talking to a robot not a real person so there isn't any debate. Just zeroes and ones.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> My point is not the issues, I love the the debate, but when you answer the boys posts you are talking to a robot not a real person so there isn't any debate. Just zeroes and ones.



How is it that you don't see how crazy you sound when you do this?


----------



## Bird Dog

vraiblonde said:


> How is it that you don't see how crazy you sound when you do this?



Am I the only one on these forums who sounds crazy......If I stop the robots will win......


----------



## Bird Dog

I'll stop because I like you.....


----------



## nhboy

Bird Dog said:


> when you answer the boys posts you are talking to a robot not a real person.




Not true.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bird Dog said:


> If I stop the robots will win......


----------



## vraiblonde

nhboy said:


> Not true.



That's what we'd expect a robot to say.


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> That's what we'd expect a robot to say.





IKR - I am NOT a Bot


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bird Dog said:


> My point is not the issues, I love the the debate, but when you answer the boys posts you are talking to a robot not a real person so there isn't any debate. Just zeroes and ones.



I've seen him post replies.


----------



## Bird Dog

Chris0nllyn said:


> I've seen him post replies.



His OP's are a bot....
His replies are his...notice how lame they are and not conversational......

I better stop or Vrai will call me crazy again..........


----------



## Restitution

Bird Dog said:


> His OP's are a bot....
> His replies are his...notice how lame they are and not conversational......
> 
> I better stop or Vrai will call me crazy again..........



My biggest question is....

What kind of life must this 'person' have when all they do...all day.... is regurgitate liberal internet stories on multiple forums with little to no actual conversation or debate about the issue?

I actually feel bad for the boy.... what kind of life is that? They insist that they are not paid to do it so.... we must assume that they either have no life and nothing else better to do with their time -OR- they are so fanatical that they feel a deep desire to post this garbage.

Either way.... 2 things are certain:

1) It is truly a sad, sad life.
2) Nothing will be done about it because it creates clicks!


----------



## BOP

vraiblonde said:


> Well, his programmers paid for him to be Premo, so I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> Do you really think he's a seedbot?  I mean, really?  I know you must see all kinds of leftyprog stuff in other places, so how can it be a stretch that NHB is merely posting the stuff he sees and wants to share?



Plus I'm pretty sure English isn't his first language.


----------



## littlelady

BOP said:


> Plus I'm pretty sure English isn't his first language.



  Even if English is his first language, he doesn't know how to use it.  Just an observation.


----------



## Bird Dog

nhboy said:


> Not true.


https://www.swagbucks.com


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

I don't know. But last year just before the election, for a while, he opened his posts copying me with my "if I may..." if you'll recall? All because I hurt his feelings. A bot wouldn't do that.


----------



## Hank

LightRoasted said:


> my "if I may..."


----------



## nhboy

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...I don't know. But last year just before the election, for a while, he opened his posts copying me with my "if I may..." if you'll recall? All because I hurt his feelings. A bot wouldn't do that.



If I may ...


----------



## Bird Dog

nhboy said:


> If I may ...



My point exactly...lame posts....spambot OP's......


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Hank said:


>



I know, right?


----------



## Bird Dog

One of the boys tweets....

in reply to @Ch453_pr3u55

Jan 28
I am a Bot‏ @brendan_bds
@Ch453_pr3u55 this bot has been retired for a while. Stop getting triggered. I don't even know half the things it posts.


----------

